

Firefox keydown bug still not fixed (year 2000) - 0x3e
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44259

======
0x3e
Moved to <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448434> in 2008 but the
same problem.

